# Double Insemintation yes or no



## jennyewren (May 5, 2010)

Hi Girls

As most of you know dh and i are havind DIUI in Demark.  I have had one IUI that failed and we are going to go back this cycle for another go.  On the last IUI I had one insemination and no medication.
The iui I had was on the day i tested pos on the cb ovulation kit.  I emailed the clinic to see if there was any medication they could perscribe and to request a double insemintation - 1 on the day i test 
positive and then another the day after.  the clinic have said that I would not benefit from a double insem and do not need medication.  I can understand the med part as I am very regular but I would really
prefer the double insem.  Do you think I should push for it and did you have a double or single insemintation and at what point after you tested positive on the ovulation kit.

Thanks ladies


----------



## 7november (May 18, 2011)

Hi Jenny... cycle buddy..
my clinic does 1 insemination as they are of the view that sperms live for few days and it should be o.k, but they do advice b.d next day
I have started clomid yesterday... going for scan 9th and will see from there. keep in touch


----------



## jennyewren (May 5, 2010)

Hi 7 sorry for the delay in responding but I have been ever so busy I havent even been on ********! lol  Excuse my ignorance but what is b.d?  I have arranged with my clinic that I will be with them on day 16 of my cycle (12/08/11) for a scan and if they think the time is right do the insemination, we will stay overnight in Denmark and go back to the clinic the following day and have another scan and depending on the size status (I dont know what they will be looking for!) I may have another insemination.  They will not give me any medication as they say I ovulate okay so there is no need.  If you are having your scan on the 9th we could be basted around the same time how exciting we can do the wonderful 2ww together again.  Can I add you as a buddy?  Talk soon xx


----------



## 7november (May 18, 2011)

thats great.. if your clinic are happy to do double insemination go for it... b.d - is baby dancing.  
We will be on 2ww together


----------



## jennyewren (May 5, 2010)

Thanks 7, DH will be ever so happy when I mention the BD lol.  Talk soon x


----------



## esperanzav (Aug 17, 2011)

7november said:


> Hi Jenny... cycle buddy..
> my clinic does 1 insemination as they are of the view that sperms live for few days and it should be o.k, but they do advice b.d next day
> I have started clomid yesterday... going for scan 9th and will see from there. keep in touch


My doctor said more likely that sperms live 7-12 hours, although they can live up to a few days (even 5), but I guess it's one of those thing that you never know if it will happen ...


----------

